# PRP proof of funds



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi,

I want to apply for PRP based on critical skills (at Cape Town VFS), I graduated with a critical skill from SA univesity in 2011. 

For proof of funds: My bank is based in Namibia, is 3 months bank statement from them enough for a proof if funds? Or do I need to make a different plan?


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

Yes that's enough, make sure the statement is stamped clearly


----------



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

Chimichuri said:


> Yes that's enough, make sure the statement is stamped clearly


Ok, it will be scanned copies that they will email me, that is still fine?


----------



## Chimichuri (Feb 15, 2019)

PRPWarrior said:


> Ok, it will be scanned copies that they will email me, that is still fine?


Not sure about that - as it can be fussy - can't they mail you the originals or have someone pick them up and courier them to you. While logically speaking, they may accept them, you don't want to delay the application for this technicality


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

If you are applying locally you will need to use local banking details 


PRPWarrior said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply for PRP based on critical skills (at Cape Town VFS), I graduated with a critical skill from SA univesity in 2011.
> 
> For proof of funds: My bank is based in Namibia, is 3 months bank statement from them enough for a proof if funds? Or do I need to make a different plan?


I would recommend you use a local bank account (transfer the money to a local account in your name). Adjudicators tend to be more thorough when it comes to PR applications. Even if your application succeed, it might take longer because of that. Foreign bank accounts would also work to your disadvantage because they don't give the adjudicators confidence in your application due to difficulty in verifying legitimacy and of course scanned documents would have the same effect.


----------



## PRPWarrior (Oct 12, 2020)

terryZW said:


> If you are applying locally you will need to use local banking details
> 
> 
> I would recommend you use a local bank account (transfer the money to a local account in your name). Adjudicators tend to be more thorough when it comes to PR applications. Even if your application succeed, it might take longer because of that. Foreign bank accounts would also work to your disadvantage because they don't give the adjudicators confidence in your application due to difficulty in verifying legitimacy and of course scanned documents would have the same effect.



OK, ill do that (ill transfer enought to show proof of funds (i.e. above R 3000), but then I wont have a 3 month history for my SA bank account, would that be a problem?


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

PRPWarrior said:


> OK, ill do that (ill transfer enought to show proof of funds (i.e. above R 3000), but then I wont have a 3 month history for my SA bank account, would that be a problem?


 By the time VFS is open for PRP application you probably would have 3 months worth.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

terryZW said:


> If you are applying locally you will need to use local banking details
> 
> 
> I would recommend you use a local bank account (transfer the money to a local account in your name). Adjudicators tend to be more thorough when it comes to PR applications. Even if your application succeed, it might take longer because of that. Foreign bank accounts would also work to your disadvantage because they don't give the adjudicators confidence in your application due to difficulty in verifying legitimacy and of course scanned documents would have the same effect.


Totally agree. The people who adjudicate are humans and form opinions. Ideally you do not want to give them any reason to be suspicious of anything (like scanned copies of foreign bank accounts).


----------

